# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Странный комментарий ШБ 11.20.24 (переадресую BBT)

## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Виджитатма прабху, примите мои поклоны. 
По совету Враджендра Кумара прабху передаю Вам свой вопрос, изложенный здесь: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=16050
Можно ли получить разъяснение комментатора?

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна! Хоть я и не комментатор, однако попытаюсь ответить на Ваш вопрос. Только сначала приведу нормальный перевод стиха и интересующего Вас фрагмента комментария; тот перевод, который гуляет по сети, едва ли можно назвать удачным.

*Следуя разнообразным правилам, проходя через очистительные процессы практики йоги, овладевая логикой и занимаясь своим духовным образованием или же служа и поклоняясь Мне, человек должен постоянно удерживать свой ум на Личности Бога, цели йоги. Никакими иными методами для достижения этой цели пользоваться не следует.*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе слово _в?_ играет важную роль. Оно указывает на то, что человек, занятый служением и поклонением Личности Бога, может не обременять себя строгими ограничениями, правилами и очистительными процедурами практики _йоги_ и не ломать голову над трудными моментами ведической науки и логики. _Йогйам_, самый достойный объект для медитации,????—????это Верховная Личность Бога, что подтверждается во всех ведических писаниях. Тот, кто непосредственно поклоняется Господу, не должен пользоваться никакими иными методами, ибо полное упование на Господа само по себе есть наивысший метод достижения совершенства.



Слово _ва_ ("или же") действительно несет в себе семантику подчеркивания, выделения. Этим словом _мама-упасана_ (т.е. поклонение Кришне) выделяется из общего ряда, противопоставляется ему. С его помощью автор как бы помещает на одной половине весов правила _ямы_ и _ниямы_, логику и изучение Вед, а на другую - поклонение Верховному Господу, показывая что поклонение Господу является альтернативой всем остальным путям и что его в общем-то достаточно. Это как если бы по-русски сказать: "Можно ограничивать себя, учиться, накапливать знание, а можно поклоняться Богу".
Да, все перечисленные методы авторитетны, но поклонение Господу в этом ряду стоит особняком, хотя перечисляется вместе с другими путями совершенствования.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Большое спасибо за ответ.



> Харе Кришна! Хоть я и не комментатор, однако попытаюсь ответить на Ваш вопрос. Только сначала приведу нормальный перевод стиха и интересующего Вас фрагмента комментария; тот перевод, который гуляет по сети, едва ли можно назвать удачным.


Насчет разных переводов на русский самого стиха - тут мне кажется большой разницы нет, хотя приведенный Вами перевод 



> *Следуя разнообразным правилам, проходя через очистительные процессы практики йоги, овладевая логикой и занимаясь своим духовным образованием или же служа и поклоняясь Мне, человек должен постоянно удерживать свой ум на Личности Бога, цели йоги. Никакими иными методами для достижения этой цели пользоваться не следует.*


действительно, ближе к английскому варианту: 
"Through the various disciplinary regulations and the purificatory procedures of the yoga system, through logic and spiritual education or through worship and adoration of Me, one should constantly engage his mind in remembering the Personality of Godhead, the goal of yoga. No other means should be employed for this purpose."
Но в комментарии, даже в английском варианте, искажается смысл стиха:
The word v? is significant in this verse, for it indicates that one engaged in the worship and adoration of the Personality of Godhead need not trouble himself with the disciplinary, regulatory and purificatory procedures of yoga, nor with the grueling intricacies of Vedic studies and logic. Yogyam, or the most appropriate object of meditation, is the Supreme Personality of Godhead, as confirmed throughout Vedic literature. One who directly takes to the worship of the Lord should not employ other methods, for full dependence on the Lord is in itself the supreme process of perfection.
По сути Кришна в основном стихе перечисляет методы, практикуя которые, человек может вернуть контроль над своим умом отклоняющимся от духовного состояния. Кришна говорит об этом Уддхаве, начиная с 19-го стиха: "Как только ум отклоняется от духовного состояния, нужно старательно возвращать его под свой контроль описанными далее средствами." В 20-м стихе он говорит про контроль праны и чувств с помощью разума в гуне благости. В 21-м стихе он описывает метод укрощения ума по аналогии с укрощением необузданной лошади. В 22-м стихе он говорит что надо аналитически изучать временную природу всех материальных объектов. В 23-м стихе говорится, что постепенно, снова и снова наблюдая иллюзорную природу этого мира, под руководством духовного учителя, ум анализирует происходящее и постепенно отбрасывает ложное отождествление с материей. Таким образом, если рассматривать 24-й стих в контексте предыдущих высказываний, мы можем понять, что Кришна все эти методы рекомендует для достижения совершенства. И практикуя эти методы нужно "постоянно удерживать свой ум на Личности Бога, цели йоги". Далее говорится: "Никакими иными методами для достижения этой цели пользоваться не следует." Ясно, что здесь речь идет о каких-то других методах, которые не были ранее перечислены. В комментарии же, даже в английском варианте, говорится именно о вышеперечисленных методах, что они будто бы не нужны тому, кто служит и поклоняется Господу. То есть они оказываются в том списке методов, которыми пользоваться не следует. Получается, что



> ...Тот, кто непосредственно поклоняется Господу, не должен пользоваться никакими иными методами, ибо полное упование на Господа само по себе есть наивысший метод достижения совершенства.


Но для кого тогда Кришна дает эти методы? Комментарий как-бы нивелирует все что сказал Кришна с 19-го по 23-й стих... Причем это он говорит Уддхаве, своему чистому преданному. То есть на нашем то уровне это тем более должно быть актуально.

----------


## vijitatma das

> "...Тот, кто непосредственно поклоняется Господу, не должен пользоваться никакими иными методами, ибо полное упование на Господа само по себе есть наивысший метод достижения совершенства".
> Но для кого тогда Кришна дает эти методы?


Конечно, для тех, кто НЕ поклоняется Господу непосредственно. Если человек не является преданным Господа, ему благоприятно практиковать аскезу, изучать Упанишады, заниматься кармической деятельностью, предписанной Ведами. Для него это будет шаг вперед. Но если человек служит Господу, ему все это не нужно. Более того, это может повредить его служению.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Спасибо большое, Виджитатма прабху, но мне кажется вывод



> Но если человек служит Господу, ему все это не нужно. Более того, это может повредить его служению.


может быть применен только к чистым преданным, парамахамсам, тем, чей ум не склонен отклоняться от духовного состояния. Кришна в стихах с 19-го по 23-й говорит не про них. Поэтому комментарий 24-го стиха в моем понимании так и остается сделанным не к месту или искажает смысл самого стиха.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Спасибо большое, Виджитатма прабху, но мне кажется вывод
> 
> может быть применен только к чистым преданным, парамахамсам, тем, чей ум не склонен отклоняться от духовного состояния.


Категорически нет. Все ачарьи Гаудия-сампрадаи, приступая к объяснению бхакти, с самого начала говорят о независимой природе преданного служения. Бхакти абсолютно не нужны "костыли" типа кармы, гьяны или йоги. Бхакти, преданное служение, полностью самодостаточно и даже на первых стадиях очень могущественно и способно покорить ум. Именно поэтому, по мнению ачарьев (Шридхары Свами и Вишванатхи Чакраварти), Господь Кришна выделяет здесь при помощи частицы "ва" упасану, т.е. поклонение Себе, из ряда других способов совладать с умом.

----------

